# Hendrix Quick Change ???????



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys,

I just bought a machine with a Hendrix Quick Change and I have "newbie" question. The switch gear has 3-positions:Lock, Neutral, and Release. Obviously I know how to switch buckets with it, but my question is what is the Neutral position for? I was thinking that maybe once you lock it, then you switch over to Neutral in order to relieve the hydrualic pressure. However, it sits there and beeps like it does in the Release position. I have left it on "Lock" since that is how it was when I got it, but am I missing something, or????? I don't want to drop the bucket where I don't want it, but I also don't want to burn up the pump (if this even has a separate pump), weaken seals, etc. I haven't had a chance to play with the machine yet other than bring it home and pressure wash it, so any info would be great:thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

C I don't know anything about those quick couplers, but I did hear of a situation that occurred near here.

It just so happened that the QC on this fellows excavator failed for some reason, (I don't know why or what brand QC), well this failure took place while the guy was digging, had a bucket full of soil and was coming out of the hole, the bucket fell off, crushed and killed a man.

What ever the design of the QC I would try and devise a safety feature as a back up. Something as simple as welding a short piece of chain to the bucket and a screw in clevis to the excavator arm, hook the bucket attach the chain. It might take a minute or two but......


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

tgeb said:


> What ever the design of the QC I would try and devise a safety feature as a back up. Something as simple as welding a short piece of chain to the bucket and a screw in clevis to the excavator arm, hook the bucket attach the chain. It might take a minute or two but......


A company I worked for called Performance Site Management did this. Before I went to work there, they had two incidents where an electric activated quick coupler failed. Both incidents resulted in a worker getting injured/killed. The company pulled all of those couplers out of service, and cut them in half. Then the devised a program that is similar to what your talking about

This is patented, but is an open patent and anyone can use. All their new quick couplers have an integrated butterfly hook. All buckets then had a D ring welded to then. Each ring had a few foot section of chain, or cable. At the other end was another D ring. That ring would be hooked to the butterfly hook on the coupler. On a pipe crew, the top guys job was to hook and unhook that ring when a bucket change was done. Company policy was also to do any lifting without a bucket. They also had this set up on all loaders with quick couplers.

C, We have a Hendrix coupler on a 20 ton linkbelt at work. I love having it. Nothing like spinning the bucket around and using the machine as a shovel, you cant imagine the reaction it gets around here. Pretty handy for digging under existing utilities. Now on to your issue. Im thinking someone needs to be adjusted inside your switch box. Operation on ours is as follows. Unlock, to neutral. Grab bucket, switch to lock. Test to see the coupler has locked, then switch back to neutral. If you leave ours on Lock, and shut the machine down and leave for the night, the next morning the machine will need to be jump started as it draws current as long as it is on lock.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

So once locked, you can switch back to neutral and start digging? That is what I thought, problem is, the buzzer keeps beeping in neutral. Maybe my buzzer is messed up? Another contractor I work with has the same set-up on his machine and he said the same thing......beeps in neutral so he leaves it on lock the entire time. I can't seem to find a website for Hendrix that explains so I might go to a dealer that sells them and see if they have any info. 
Thanks


----------



## funk5stacks (Mar 19, 2007)

all our quick couplers have a safety pin that must be removed for the bucket to come off. the bucket can still be turned for shoveling. i could be wrong but i think its OSHA regulation to have a safety pin.


----------



## switchbox (May 20, 2009)

*Why It Beeps*

I have personally built these switch boxes for years. There is a reason it beeps in the neutral position. It is an unsafe position, as is the release position. The only "safe" position is the lock position. NEVER TREAT THE NEUTRAL POSITION AS IF IT IS LOCKED!!! I believe the neutral position is for checking for leaks only. Obtain a manual from Hendrix. Make sure the lights are working in each switch position. If they don't, do not use it.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the post switchbox.

And welcome to the site, chime in any time, particularly were it pertains to safety devices, we can never be too safe.


----------

